# Your recent discovery



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Sometimes I listen too new music, and feel the need too share..It may be a simular tread, in case, let me know.. But if you find something new to you, it may even be ex beethoven 9 if it is new too you, and impresses you....and share it here...Me myself dont know to much about classical music yet, but have the urge to know more,...it is a fantastic world! Tell us about your new discovery, and maybe the feelings and thoughts that the work generate in you!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will start with Nino Rota. Totally unnknown to me until this evening, but the music was fabulous... Symphony 1 and 2...Wery colourful works, letting a lot of instruments come to front... Still compact and with structure


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

oskaar said:


> I will start with Nino Rota. Totally unnknown to me until this evening, but the music was fabulous... Symphony 1 and 2...Wery colourful works, letting a lot of instruments come to front... Still compact and with structure


His Film Music with La Scala/Muti is fun.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------

